# Central Florida Millipede ID



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Sep 11, 2011)

These things are everywhere, and also pretty active, especially in the early morning. I never bothered getting them IDed, but I got bored so why not...

Sorry for the bad pictures, it's already hot out so I couldn't find any larger pedes. I never really paid attention to their size, so I'd say they get about 1.5-2 inches tops.

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/Destroyer551/IDC017.jpg

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/Destroyer551/IDC018.jpg

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/Destroyer551/IDC019.jpg

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad257/Destroyer551/IDC020.jpg


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 11, 2011)

Just fixing your links so they load the pics he



1Lord Of Ants1 said:


> These things are everywhere, and also pretty active, especially in the early morning. I never bothered getting them IDed, but I got bored so why not...
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures, it's already hot out so I couldn't find any larger pedes. I never really paid attention to their size, so I'd say they get about 1.5-2 inches tops.


----------



## annabelle (Sep 11, 2011)

what a cool little guy 
it kinda looks like the yellow spotted millipede harpaphe haydeniana


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Sep 11, 2011)

annabelle said:


> what a cool little guy
> it kinda looks like the yellow spotted millipede harpaphe haydeniana


That's it, thanks!

EDIT: Actually, I'm not quite 100% about the ID. Maybe I'll try and get an adult in the morning.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 13, 2011)

*typo*

Yeah, not Haraphe haydeniana...you're about 3,000 mi. from the nearest habitat.  Good lookin' 'pedes, nonetheless.


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Sep 16, 2011)

So anyone got a positive ID? I've collected about a dozen adults and have already witnessed a few matings...


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 16, 2011)

This may be way off base as it's non-native but check out Asiomorpha coarctata.  You are in South-ish FL, after all.  Keep feeding the stuff you found them in and let us know how it goes.


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Sep 16, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> This may be way off base as it's non-native but check out Asiomorpha coarctata.  You are in South-ish FL, after all.  Keep feeding the stuff you found them in and let us know how it goes.


Ah, no doubt that is the species! Thanks!


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 8, 2011)

Just caught 6 of these guys myself:













I remembered seeing this thread a while back, so I figured I'd pop in, get the ID, and share my pics. 

--Joe


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 8, 2011)

Dem's gotta purty mouth.  Would you say they're jet black or is there a bit of a burgundy cast to them?


----------

